#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-28
<Genelyk> Holaz
<srinux> Genelyk, saludos
<Genelyk> q tal
<srinux> tranquilo actualizando mi blog
<Genelyk> asha
<lastent> Hola hay reunion?
<Genelyk> no
<lastent> ok
<chino666> hola
<chino666> como estas
<chino666> como estan
<chino666> un favor
<chino666> tegno problemas ocn mi servisor squirrel
<chino666> no puedo enviar ni recibir correos externos
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk>  nu sabeo mucho de servidores
<mib_2ajwtk> hola chino yo tengo un problema parecido
<mib_2ajwtk> creo q el squirrel es el problema
<mib_2ajwtk> ya corregiste el host del etc/hosts kn el nombre d tu dominio
<chino666> si  ya lo hise porque el servidor tomaba el nombre de mi servidor mas mi dominio
<chino666> pc.dominio
<chino666> o quiza nos falte algo
<chino666> tu de donde eres
<mib_2ajwtk> toy a tu lado
<mib_2ajwtk> jajaja
<chino666> como a ya en bolivia ecuador
<chino666> chile
<chino666> supongo
<mib_2ajwtk> mentira soy de chile
<Genelyk> plop
<chino666> a shuma chileno eres un pcoo odiado aqui en peru
<chino666> q haciendo por aqui
<chino666> ustedes sabran algo de linux
<chino666> por aqui no hay control+c y control+v
<chino666> bueno ya me quito a seguri con mi problema nos vemos chileno
<mib_2ajwtk> bueno me despido chau
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> q jue
<Genelyk> ya tan peleando
<srinux> Genelyk, jaajaja PELEA
<srinux> me la perdo
<srinux> XD
<Genelyk> plop
<viperhoot> holas
<viperhoot> q fue ?
<Genelyk> na
<Genelyk>  oto tranki
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> bien solitaria la sala esta noche
<Genelyk> dia de la comida criolla
<Genelyk> seguro xander esta en el parke de la reserva
<Genelyk>  iva averun  show motros
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> vi por la tele
<viperhoot> aqui recien empieza plan de 11pm toda la criollada
<Genelyk> pero ahora  ai unos platoss
<Genelyk> q ricos tmr
<Genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> jajaja
<Genelyk> serio
<Genelyk> va ase xvr
<Genelyk> asi deberiamos hacer un evento pa  Ubuntu -pe
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> aqui hay fuegos artificiales y musica criolla, pero me quito más rato aún
<viperhoot> Genelyk, ya veremos que planeamos para el FSD ;)
<Genelyk> FSD ?
<Genelyk> FSD? no es la  nave de robotech
<viperhoot> Genelyk, hahaha el Free Software Day ps
<Genelyk> nunk ay un evento exclusivo de ubuntu pe
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk>  siempre nos colamos  a los demas eventos
<viperhoot> si los hay
<viperhoot> pero más en los releases de ubuntu
<viperhoot> recien hubo uno oe ! :P
<Genelyk> jijiji
<Genelyk> a verdad
<Genelyk> pero no tenemos un Ubuntu day
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> si hay !
<viperhoot> o me suena q si hay
<viperhoot> buehh ya me voy a comer mi arroz con leche y a celebrar con pisco en la plaza :P
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
 * RoAkSoAx slaps viperhoot 
 * RoAkSoAx slaps viperhoot x borracho
<viperhoot> habla RoAkSoAx
<viperhoot> nada man... viva el peru hahahah
<viperhoot> laos !
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<Genelyk> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> ciafas
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<Genelyk> yo kiero ir al parke de la reservaa
<RoAkSoAx> ciaofas*
<alemcito> holas
<srinux> q cuentan tan de fiesta hoy o algo por lo q veo XD
<alemcito> si se nota
<srinux> no mucho
<srinux> XD
<alemcito> a wneo
<alemcito>  con algunos no
 * brillantejcoh pelando Atheros 
 * CarlosBacalla is away: http://www.CarlosBacalla.com -- http://www.AmbitoLibre.org 
<samax> quisiera saber por que no se guardan los cambios que hago en los permisos de las carpetas de mi ubuntu 8.04
<samax> alguien sabe??¡
<samax> srinux??¡
<samax> puedes ayudarme en este lio
<samax> ??¡
<srinux> samax
<srinux> abre sudo nautilus
<srinux> y le das click derecho propiedades permisos
<srinux> seleccionas el opjetivo jajaja
<samax> Unable to add monitor: No soportado
<samax> me sale eso
<samax> seahorse nautilus module initialized Initializing nautilus-share extension  ** (nautilus:10508): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: No soportado  --- Hash table keys for warning below: --> file:///root --> file:///  (nautilus:10508): Eel-WARNING **: "nautilus-metafile.c: metafiles" hash table still has 2 elements at quit time (keys above)  (nautilus:10508): Eel-WARNING **: "nautilus-directory.c: directories" hash table st
<srinux> samaz pusiste sudo nautilus en la terminal =
<srinux> ?
<samax> si
<samax> y me sale una ventana
<samax> con todos los archivos del home
<srinux> bueno busca la carpeta que le quieres dar permisos
<srinux> o el archivo
<srinux> y le das click derecho propiedades
<srinux> ayi ves los permisos
<samax> sabes loko
<srinux> q paso ?
<samax> cuando cierro la ventana de permisos no se graban los cambios que hago
<srinux> tienes q aplicar los cambios
<srinux> ayi sale
<samax> no sale
<srinux> aplicar permisos a los arcivos contenidos
<srinux> ves dond dic ayuda arubita
<srinux> arribita de donde dic ayuda
<srinux> semax ya lo viste
<samax> si loko
<srinux> ok
<samax> pero se desconfigura de nuevo
<samax> no se graban los cambios
<srinux> mira
<samax> que hago
<srinux> solo ponele  crear  borrar
<srinux> solo eso
<srinux> en acceso nada
<samax> si eso es lo ke hago
<srinux> solo cabia los acceso a carpeta
<srinux> o si no en la terminal sudo chmod 775 directorio
<srinux> samax, listo ?
<samax> pero para hacer mi carpeta de comparticion tambien nesecito
<samax> lectura y escritura de los tales
<samax> es que quiero habilitar mi carpeta de comparticion del virtualbox
<srinux> siii
<samax> si
<samax> ps
<srinux> samax, pasa por mi  http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.net/
<samax> ya que hago ahy??¡
 * srinux saludos a todos
<redrebel> help
<Genelyk> plopp
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-29
<dantrix> las
<pillco> hola
<ratasxy> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-30
<Genelyk> hi
<redrebel> yo
<Genelyk> you??
<xander21c> Holas
<redrebel> que hubole
<Genelyk> Holz
<redrebel> algien aca sabe de j2ee?
<Genelyk> mmm
<Genelyk> io nuu
 * srinux dice saludos a todos
<Genelyk> HI
<srinux> Genelyk, saludos
<Genelyk> q tal
<srinux> tranquilo buscando interfaz para apache
<srinux> XD
<srinux> pero no veo solo el rapache pero no esta en los repos y no puedo compilar en mi pc me d aproblemas por q una vez desintale algo q no se q fue y de ayi no puedo mas XD
<xander21c> simux: usa este howto http://www.seguilaflecha.com/guide_86_Rapache,-herramienta-para-configurar-Apache-de-forma-grafica.html
<epermax> una pregunta alguien sabe de un buen dock para linux??¡
<redrebel> dock??
<epermax> docks??¡
<redrebel> que es docks?
<epermax> mm
<redrebel> documentacion?
<redrebel> docking station?
<redrebel> hola!
<alemcito> ciao m kito
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-31
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Holas
<espermax> oegan lokitos un toke
<espermax> miren ya active mi compiz pero ahora no aparecen  el borde de las ventanas
<espermax> como hago para que vuelvan a aparecer lokitos que hago??¡
<zorro> acabo de actualizar mi compiz la nota es que no puedo utilizar algunas de los efectos que hago??
<zorro> alguno de ud sabe  como configurar
<zorro> para que me funke esto
<xander21c> q efectos??
<xander21c> instalaste compiz-settings-manager?
<nxvl> xander21c: has visto los nuevos efectos de compiz? el otro dia vi un post @ planet ubuntu
<zorro> por ejemplo del cilindro
<zorro> de la nieve
<zorro> sabes me late que es por permisos
<zorro> lo mismo me pasa cuando reinicio, pero en algun momento los vi
<zorro> jeje
<zorro> ya ps lokos
<zorro> como puedo solucionar este problemilla
<zorro> psps
<xander21c> nxvl: no pero si vi en @ planet compiz que metieron open suse y compiz en un iphone
<zorro> xander
<zorro> por que no puedo activar las demas
<xander21c> a q te refieres con los demsas?
<xander21c> instala el settings manager y lo configuras, dudo mucho que sea tema de permisos,?
<xander21c> instalaste de los repos o te lo bajaste de la pagina de compiz??
<espermax> disculpen como puedo activar los efectos del compiz git
<espermax> si funcionan ya los efectos
<espermax> pero solo los antiguos
<espermax> cuando voy activar los nuevos no se pueden activar que hago??¡¡
<espermax> alguien sabe comopuedo activar estos nuevos efectos??¡
<xander21c> te sugiero q revises la documentación, yo estoy usando compiz fusion de los repos
<espermax> disculpen soy nuevo en esto
<espermax> como se hace eso
<espermax> ??¡
<xander21c> mira me tengo q desconectar, regreso en una hora, pero dime, como instalaste compiz??
<espermax> ah eso lo hice como dice el manual sudo install aptitude compiz-emerald
<espermax> algo asi
<espermax> pero despues
<espermax> lo instale el compiz git
<espermax> el problemas que al principio normal
<espermax> pero cuando volvi a reiniciar el medio grafico ya no pude activar los nuevos efectos como son el cilindro
<espermax> y demas psps
<xander21c> reviza si lo pusiste para que inicie cuando inicias la maquina
<xander21c> en la parte de sistema > preferencia > sesiones
<espermax> donde sander
<espermax> donde xander??¡¡
<espermax> como hago eso??¡
<espermax> ah puse como root
<espermax> o esta como root
<espermax> que hago xander
<espermax> ya loko
<espermax> que hago en esto de seciones
<ich> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu y tengo problemas para conectarme a internet podrian por favor ayudarme?
<xander21c> Holas
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> una pregunta tengo internet inalambrico , pero me lo instalaron en win2 y no me quieren dar la clave wep para instalarla en ubuntu
<ratasxy> ya use wscook y me dio una eeronea
<ratasxy> que puedo hacer
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> alguien sabe como sacar la clave wep que esta insertada en mi windows de mi internet inalmabrico+
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<P3L|C4N0> ratasxy,  pregunta equivocada, aqui no damos soporte de Windows
<brillantejcoh> what's
<brillantejcoh> hi P3L|C4N0
<P3L|C4N0> o/ brillantísimojcoh
<brillantejcoh> jeje, las Mr. P3L|C4N0  o MR. G.Campos M
<ratasxy> si pero P3L|C4N0, ES que quiero sacar el web para instalar el inernet en ubuntu
<P3L|C4N0> web? o wep!!
<brillantejcoh> What's Up ratasxy ?ç
<ratasxy> wep
<ratasxy> use wscooq
<ratasxy> y me dio uan equivocadsa
<brillantejcoh> P3L|C4N0, toy probando Smootwall y me parece interesante, lo ve como si fuera un cemaforo, area verde, naranja y roja
<brillantejcoh> :)
<P3L|C4N0> ja ja ja, bien es cierto así delimita sus zonas
<brillantejcoh> pero no le veo como asignar mis ips virtuales a un eth?
<P3L|C4N0> ips virtuales?
<P3L|C4N0> quieres agregar más ips a un dispositivo?
<brillantejcoh> sip
<P3L|C4N0> facilisimo
<P3L|C4N0> ya lo respondi ayer en la lista del PLUG
<P3L|C4N0> ip addr add IP/MASK dev ethX
<brillantejcoh> q estoy acostumbrado a /etc/network/interfaces hacer todo
<P3L|C4N0> y asi sucesivamente puedes agregar todos los IPs que se te ocurran
<brillantejcoh> pero esa ruta no esta en est
<P3L|C4N0> te refieres al SmoothWall?
<brillantejcoh> hummmmm, aer busco tu post
<brillantejcoh> sip
<brillantejcoh> al smootwall
<P3L|C4N0> pues SmoothWall esta basado en RPM
<brillantejcoh> :(
<P3L|C4N0> usa otros archivos de configuración
 * brillantejcoh tiene q repasar RH
<P3L|C4N0> pero lo que acabo de decirte, puedes agregarlo en un rc.local
<P3L|C4N0> o hacerte tu propio script que carge al inicio
<P3L|C4N0> entonces tendras los ips en el mismo dispositivo
<P3L|C4N0> aunque aun no me indicas para que deseas mas de una ip en el mismo dispositivo
<brillantejcoh> quiero poner a los de la lan en 2 segmentos distintos
<P3L|C4N0> honestamente la mejor manera de hacer eso es añadir otra tarjeta de red
<P3L|C4N0> de esa forma ni siquiera se verian entre si
<P3L|C4N0> y saldrian de forma transparente hacia internet
<brillantejcoh> pues en determinado momento se tendran que ver pues pienso montar un jabberd para darles mensajeria
<P3L|C4N0> brillantejcoh, para que no te compliques la vida agregale una tarjeta adicional
<brillantejcoh> es un e-server :)
<brillantejcoh> de ibm
<brillantejcoh> bueno ahora no ps toy en prueba, pero cuando lo tenga q pasar sera en uno de esos
<P3L|C4N0> siempre es grato tener un buen equipo
<brillantejcoh> weno , no es mio es de una universidad
<brillantejcoh> y es q un hijo de su mama, realizo un trabajo de poner un FW y como no le renovaron contarto se fue sin darningun tipo de documentacion
<brillantejcoh> y pues toca tumbar eso
<P3L|C4N0> ja ja
<brillantejcoh> si ps es para reirse, y es q me tiene amarrao
<brillantejcoh> por eso queria algo rapido, ademas tengo que sumar a q recien estoy entrando a esta parte
<P3L|C4N0> pues aqui yo ando con un HP Proliant 370 G5 (y virtualizo otros servers) cero problemas
<brillantejcoh> chevere,
<brillantejcoh> tenemos uno asi tambien
<brillantejcoh> buen fierro
<P3L|C4N0> cuando enciende parece un avion
<P3L|C4N0> :D
<brillantejcoh> con sonido y todo :)  jejeje
<P3L|C4N0> cuando alza vuelo ya ni se siente, anda a pedir de boca
<brillantejcoh> sip, una vz q levanta vuelo suave como la seda, rapido y fresh
<P3L|C4N0> por ahora ando viendo lo de OCS Inventory (para cumplir con el DS Nº 002-2007-PCM)
<brillantejcoh> ya pase un info de como esta eso de DS, asi q si les cae pues se van ha dar cta de que ese DS era de verdad
<P3L|C4N0> en realidad INDECOPI ya sugirió no dar más plazos
<brillantejcoh> eso me parece muy bien
<brillantejcoh> por aca estan esperansados en que sede el plazo
<brillantejcoh> P3L|C4N0, donde tas ahora ?
<P3L|C4N0> en la ofic
<brillantejcoh> city?
<P3L|C4N0> ILO
<brillantejcoh> chanfle, taras en la apesolina?
<P3L|C4N0> justo ya respondi a eso hace unos dias
<P3L|C4N0> les dije que dificilmente asisto, por cuestiones laborales
<P3L|C4N0> pero quien sabe a ultima hora todo es posible
 * brillantejcoh con orden de inamovilidad 
<P3L|C4N0> y que en todo caso estaré de acuerdo con la decision que tome la mayoría (según estatutos y reglamento de apesol)
 * brillantejcoh esperando a su bebe
<brillantejcoh> creo que modificaran estatutos
<brillantejcoh> aer
<P3L|C4N0> brillantejcoh, esta empollando el huevo de pinguino
<P3L|C4N0> >)
<brillantejcoh> pinguinita
<P3L|C4N0> probablemente se planteen algunos cambios, para eso estan precisamente las asambleas
<P3L|C4N0> aunque a decir verdad los estatutos estan muy bien tal como estan
<brillantejcoh> aer q dice el presi
<P3L|C4N0> solo que hay una parte que no se cumple
<P3L|C4N0> en la que todos los asociados incumplimos
<P3L|C4N0> recuerdas cual es?
<P3L|C4N0> me refiero a sus aportaciones de socio → S/. S/. S/. S/. S/.
<P3L|C4N0> es casi seguro que sea tema de agenda
<brillantejcoh> hummm
<brillantejcoh> money
<brillantejcoh> aportes anuales, :)
 * brillantejcoh se va a meter los pies bajo la mesa :)
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> una consulta ... alguien sabe como conectar el frostwire a la red de ares?
<alemcito> genelyk como estas
<Genelyk> OLz
<Genelyk> aki bien
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk>  resien entrando
<alemcito> jojoj
<alemcito> necsito un poko de ayuda
<Genelyk> q jue
<alemcito> aca e instaldo el frostwire y no se si sepas como cambiarle de red del gnutella a la  red de ares
<alemcito> :S
<Genelyk> primeramente sabes si se puede eso ?
<alemcito> no se px por eso te pregunto xD
<alemcito> sabes com oes :S
<Genelyk> aver
<Genelyk> dejame molestar
<Genelyk> por q aka no uso mucho eso
<Genelyk> XD1
<Genelyk> se colgo
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk> creo q no se puede
<Genelyk> por q ares usa conexion p2p
<Genelyk> con e de amule si se puede xD!
<alemcito> si perono entiendo como se usa el amula
<alemcito> amule
<Genelyk> el burro, usa servidores ,  en cambio  el ares es una conexion compartida
<alemcito> pero no se como usarlo :S
<alemcito> aver vboya intentar usar el amule
<Genelyk> para q usas eso
<Genelyk> bajar musica?
<alemcito> sip XD
<Genelyk> y si bajas musica de youtube
<alemcito> no creo k halla la musica que busco
<Genelyk> nu s
<Genelyk>  es youtube
<Genelyk> siempre ai de todo
<alemcito> pero musica musica no quiero videos :s
<alemcito> holas
<Genelyk> vee
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> ya bajaste musica ?
<alemcito> si
<alemcito> me funco el frostwire XD
<alemcito> lo que pasaba y no me di cuenta esque  le ponia el artista donde decia titulo XD y no salia nada  :$
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> yo hago algo mas facil
<Genelyk>  instalo el ffmpeg
<Genelyk>  y veo un viodeo de youube, lo copio ami escritorio y le extraigo el audio
<alemcito> ah ya aver dejame instalarlo
<alemcito> XD
<Genelyk> ya me voy a estudiar
<Genelyk> xD!
<alemcito> valla valla
<alemcito> XD
<Genelyk> nos vemos gentee
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-01
<alemcito> holas
<xander21c> Holas
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien sabe de la distro damn small linux para que me  ayude=?
<alemcito> nos vemos cuidense
 * xander21c me quito a dormir
<nbz> holas
<xander21c> nxvl: los linurp van hacer una reunion la proxima semana para ver el tema de SFD
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> xq al parecer no entendieron
<xander21c> fugo entro a la noche
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-02
<edbenirz> saludos a todos
<edbenirz> mmi pregunta es
<edbenirz> como
<edbenirz> puedo cambiar
<edbenirz> la mac de mi tarjeta wireless
<edbenirz> estoy usando
<edbenirz> ubuntu 8.04
<edbenirz> mi chipsted de mi tarjeta wifi ws una atheros marca Dlikn
<edbenirz> digo D linck
<victor159> hola a todos
<Genelyk> OLz
<victor159> alguien tiene un buen manual de configuracion de un servidor web en linux
<victor159> me urge aprender
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> ya buscaste en  doc.ubuntu.com
<Genelyk> ai ai uno excelente
<victor159> ok gracias
<victor159> estara eb español?
<victor159> perdon estar en español
<nxvl> victor159: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<victor159> gracias
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: oe, vas a lima para el GBJ o no?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuando es?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: el sabado creo
<nxvl> 9 de agosto
<RoAkSoAx> no kreo
<RoAkSoAx> porque tengo que estar en lima en 2 semanas y media aprox
<RoAkSoAx> tonces no kreo que me vaya desde ahoirta
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-03
<ratasxy> #ubuntu-es
<ratasxy> hola
<lokito> no inicia mi compiz en mi ubuntu
<lokito> lo quiero abrir con el icono y lo que haces es quedarse paralizada
<lokito> y no puedo ponerle en otro tipo de apariencia por que tambien se queda estatico
<lokito> que pasa con mi ubuntu???¡¡
<lokito> no estaba asi
<ratasxy__> hola
<ratasxy__> formateie mi unidad c con windows
<ratasxy__> y tenia instarlado ubuntu con wubuntu
<ratasxy__> y ahora no me lanza el boot
<ratasxy> que debi hacer
<esmartex> como precompilo mi kernel para instalar mis drivers de nvidia??¡
<esmartex> alguien puede ayudarme
<esmartex> pls¡¡
<esmartex> alguien por ahy
<esmartex> que me pùeda ayudar por favor
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en un debian/control, le tengo que quitar el "Uploaders: ...." verdad?
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> yo siempre lo saco
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<crisama> acabo de instalar los drivers de mi targeta de video pero por que en hadware privativos aparece como que esta activado pero que no esta en uso
<crisama> que significa eso
<crisama> alguna idea
<crisama> ??¿¡
<RoAkSoAx> crisama, ahi aactivala
<crisama> es que ya esta activada
<RoAkSoAx> y te aparecerá (al lado del reloj) un mensaje para que reinicies
<RoAkSoAx> tu pc
<RoAkSoAx> una vez reiniciada, recién aparecerá como activa
<crisama> solo dice que no esta en uso
<crisama> aparece con un boton rojo
<crisama> que significa eso
<crisama> ???
<crisama> y la maquina esta algo lenta
<crisama> no ha etado asi
<crisama> alguien que pueda ayudarme
<crisama> en esto??¡
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-29
<viperhoot> EGCdgital, que renegabas que no hay buenos informaticos en cajamarca? :P
<bicareloaded> donde puedo encontrar una buena guia para poder configurar ubuntu 9.04
<viperhoot> bicareloaded, pues creo que el que menos ha pasado por alguna vez a la guia-ubuntu.org
<viperhoot> bicareloaded, también puedes revisar esta: http://www.dragonjar.org/cursos-de-ubuntu.xhtml  nosé que tal está, pero los puntos que tiene son básicos
<bicareloaded> si esta bien, pero estoy en busqueda de manuales nuevos editados por ubunteros...
<viperhoot> seguro que  te sirve ;)
<bicareloaded> la info de Dragonjar si que me puede servir
<bicareloaded> bajando
<viperhoot> chevere
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ya se viene el reapproval del LoCo team o no-?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, que sabes de eso ?
<viperhoot> no he tenido mucho tiempo ultimamente
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, nada.. solo me acabo de acordar que tenemos que hacer reapproval
<viperhoot> me han llegado un par de mails
<viperhoot> luego los leo y les informo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, de quien?
<viperhoot> aer deja reviso
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<viperhoot> que raro
<viperhoot> me acuerdo que me llegaron 2, pero solo encuentro uno :S
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, de kien
<viperhoot> Steven De Baets
<viperhoot> te lo reenvio
<RoAkSoAx> yap
<viperhoot> aunque ahora que veo, no dice mucho
<viperhoot> pero es lo único que me ha llegado respecto a los LoCo Teams
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, cuantos años era la arpobacion? 1 año?
<viperhoot> anual hasta donde recuerdo
<viperhoot> si
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, cuando nos aprobaron?
<viperhoot> 04 de Junio
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> tenemos un mes de retraso
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahahah suave vez... que será
<viperhoot> hay que acordar una reunión para renovar de una vez
<viperhoot> ya, yo me encargo de organizarla para este domingo
<viperhoot> normal contigo ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si, lo que recuerdo mas bien es que estaban haciedno una lista de LoCo's aprobados
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si
<viperhoot> aún aparecemos en los aprobados:
<viperhoot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<RoAkSoAx> no recuerdo que cambiso estaban haciendo
<RoAkSoAx> habrá que hablar con nxvl
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> ya, yo mando anuncio a la lista
<viperhoot> seguro q pueden
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<viperhoot> buehhh
<viperhoot> estoy matadaso
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos luego
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-30
<luisvargas82> pueden ayudarme  tengo líos con mi espacio de disco en ubuntu lo que quiero es ampliar la capacidad de disco en mi sistema ubuntu ya que mi disco es de 160gb y bueno inicialmente solo solo he asignado 20gb  y hora me quedo chico  la partición asignadaa ubuntu y quiero asignar a ubuntu unos 50gb de espacio sin tener que otra vez instalar de cero el ubuntu
<Guevara> hola
<Guevara> alguien usando ltsp 5.0 en ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-02
<soulseee> holas
<soulseee> alguien por ahi?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-02
<mib_t8ol58> Hola
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-03
<Jbx> Hola
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-04
<julio_> hola alguien me podria ayudar con un script .sh pues nose que le falta para que funsione bien http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/472853/ porfa lopueden revisar	
<julio_> hola alguien quien me pueda ayudar con un escript .sh http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/472853/ porfabor alguien que lo revise pues nomearanca de la linia 3 al 9 el resto corre normal porfa
<RoAkSoAx> julio_: trata quitandole las ( ) en la linea 7
#ubuntu-pe 2010-08-08
<marlonbsasx> mmmmmm
<marlonbsasx> como creo un canal xD
<marlonbsasx> en irc.freenode.net
<marlonbsasx> xD
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-01
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-02
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-03
<nil_> hola a todos
<nil_> necesito una ayuda por favor
<nil_> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<nil_> hay alguien que quiera ayudar?
<nil_> mi problema es con el audio frontal de la pc no sale el sonido pero por el de atras si sale
<nil_> ya busque en google y probe algunas ideas pero nada de nada
<nil_> vamos alguien deme alguna ideas para solucionarlo
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-30
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, Morell!
<Morell> Hola JoseeAntonioR , disculpa no estaba..
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> como va todo?
<Morell> pues relativamente bien...
<Morell> estuve viendo la emisión de Ubuntu on air...
<Morell> así es no?
<Morell> instalé también el ubuntu acomplisment
<Morell> y necesito urgente otro disco duro, ya no tengo espacio... :D
<Morell> bueno, me quito... nos vemos...
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pong!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: listo, quería para moderar, pero veo que no hay nada.
<viperhoot> tu le vas dando una revisada periódica no ?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ya lo modere :)
<JoseeAntonioR> si
<viperhoot> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> que tal vietnam?
<viperhoot> más que bien !
<viperhoot> ayer por fin se puso el acuerdo por el que vine con la chamba
<JoseeAntonioR> para que fuiste ah?
<JoseeAntonioR> aparte de vacaciones :P
<viperhoot> unas capacitaciones
<viperhoot> la idea es exportar algunos productos de cajamarca
<viperhoot> a vietnam basicamente
<viperhoot> pero se buscaba entender todas barreras que vietnam impone
<viperhoot> para empezar no hay tlc con ellos aún, cosa que lo complica
<viperhoot> las medidas fitosanitarias
<viperhoot> y establecer algunos contactos aqui para que reciban la mercancía y la comercialicen
<viperhoot> complicado
<viperhoot> sobretodo la parte de la documentación
<viperhoot> pero ayer por fin se puso de acuerdo el comercio :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> brb, ire a comprar queso :P
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping ping, cuando estes por aqui me mandar un pm o memo por memoserv :)
<viperhoot> listo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> salgo en 3 :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estoy planeando hacerme una pared asi en mi cuarto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xf3PKbEf_k&feature=plcp pero quiero el diseño!
<JoseeAntonioR> no encuentro quien lo hizo
<viperhoot> hay un sitio en lima donde te hacen calcomanías a medida
<viperhoot> puedes cogerte los pictogramas de ubuntu en svg y mandarlos a stickear
<viperhoot> se ven pajas
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-31
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> llegando a la casa
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<SergioMeneses> cansado pero bien xD
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hable en la tarde con Nicolas y a lo mejor hoy no viene
<SergioMeneses> pero me dijo que nos ayudaba en estos dias
<JoseeAntonioR> si, eso me dijo
<SergioMeneses> que tenia un problema familiar
<JoseeAntonioR> tiene una reunion
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hable algo con Laura
<SergioMeneses> bueno ayer que tenia algo de tiempo
<JoseeAntonioR> y que dice?
<SergioMeneses> y ella me dijo que esperar a que salgan los resultados
<SergioMeneses> luego si se pueden pedir las cartas y demas
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces pedirle a Marianna que las mande por USPS extremely irgent
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si... seria eso
<SergioMeneses> pero entonces si deberiamos ir averiguando si nos piden visa aparte
<SergioMeneses> o con la de España cuenta
<JoseeAntonioR> yo no tengo visa española D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno la idea es averiguar si ellos exigen visa propia... porque para hacer el trasbordo en España hay que tener esa visa
<JoseeAntonioR> uh
<SergioMeneses> ellos la piden
<SergioMeneses> eso si lo se porque mi hermano estudio en España
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay embajada de Dinamarca en el Peru
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y de España?
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, si hay
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, creo que no, solo consulado
<JoseeAntonioR> pero si hay embajada de francia
<JoseeAntonioR> pero solo estare en Dinamarca D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no tiene q ir es a la Española
<SergioMeneses> valla al consulado
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<JoseeAntonioR> hay consulado de Dinamarca
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana mismo llamo a averiguar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa perfecto
<SergioMeneses> mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> si voy al proximo UDS, tengo que cantar de todas maneras! les debo una a los del uds-q, no sali porque no tenia voz :P
<SergioMeneses> LOOOOOOOOOL
<SergioMeneses> ash tengo un problema de momento es con las actualizaciones
<JoseeAntonioR> que paso?
<SergioMeneses> ese ubuntu-webapps me rompio el sources.list.d
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, me paso lo mismo
<JoseeAntonioR> cual es el error que le da?
<JoseeAntonioR> para darle el comando
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, solucionado
<SergioMeneses> dale no hay lio :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<SergioMeneses> yo me acuerdo cuando tenia q instalar usando el alternative
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> porque no soportaba mi chip de video
 * SergioMeneses recuerda esos tiempos de oscuridad
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nunca use el alternative
<JoseeAntonioR> siempre use el intel
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso si le recomiendo lo de la visa para dinamarca
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
 * JoseeAntonioR se confundio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a ver que le piden a uds
<JoseeAntonioR> ah claro
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl sabe de eso
<SergioMeneses> porque para España la visa es fijo
<SergioMeneses> seeee
<SergioMeneses> lastima q no pudo venir
<JoseeAntonioR> de hecho que a nosotros tambien nos piden visa a Dinamarca
<JoseeAntonioR> pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> ya q me acuerdo me toca terminar la wiki de reaprobacion
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> voy a ver si adelanto algo ahorita
<JoseeAntonioR> pregunta: a usted le dejan votar por el reapproval de su mismo loco?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> es en serio?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> me entro la duda
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no... si voto pero 0
<SergioMeneses> osea neutro
<JoseeAntonioR> ah ya
<SergioMeneses> es mas en esa reunion sere el chair
<SergioMeneses> asi q ni modo al menos de decir que voy como el representante xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cuando pueda le pregunta a Laura cuando lo cierran, ella es del Community Council
 * JoseeAntonioR todavia no pueda entender como es del CC y LC al mismo tiempo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como asi cuando lo cierran?
<SergioMeneses> cerrar que?
<JoseeAntonioR> el sponsorship
<JoseeAntonioR> normalmente responden 2 semanas despues
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la verdad ella no me dio fechas
<SergioMeneses> pues ayer que hablamos le pase la url del sponsorship
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces Jono
<SergioMeneses> y me dijo que no habia hecho el tramite aun
<SergioMeneses> que lo hacia hoy
<SergioMeneses> ...si será con jono o con mhall
<JoseeAntonioR> si, Laura no sabia, hoy hablamos de eso en #u-community-team
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> eso si se me hace raro
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119 me dio un pinch, pero no tengo idea de que sera
<SergioMeneses> pues laura esta e todo
<SergioMeneses> un pinch?
<SergioMeneses> q?
<JoseeAntonioR> ping*
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo se que mhall esta en el team del uds
<JoseeAntonioR> esque justo estoy leyendo una receta de una sopa colombiana que me paso bkerensa :P
<SergioMeneses> el debe tener la infformacion exacta
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall es del canonical community team
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> ajiaco?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam!
<SergioMeneses> sopa de frijoles?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajiaco
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> el problema es que al ajiaco le ponen una mata autoctona que le ayuda al sabor
<SergioMeneses> eso hace la diferencia
<JoseeAntonioR> creo, pero solo creo, que a Chris se le paso y no cerro sponsorship
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, comprendo
<SergioMeneses> quien sabe cuantos hispano-parlantes asistan a la uds
<SergioMeneses> a ver si nos reunimos por cuenta propia
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> de todas maneras
<JoseeAntonioR> yo intentare llegar antes para que se me pase un poquito el jet laf
<JoseeAntonioR> lag*
<SergioMeneses> pues depende
<SergioMeneses> si sale asi de caro no vale la pena
<SergioMeneses> o al menos para mi
<SergioMeneses> prefiero andar con el cel despertandome
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se habla con Marianna y se pide que te den un par de dias mas :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno primero esperar a que nos aprueben, no?
<JoseeAntonioR> claro claro :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, volvi
<SergioMeneses> cuenteme como va todo
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> lo de mhall119 era para ver si podia usar el canal de ubuntuonair
<SergioMeneses> de que?
<SergioMeneses> preguntele a mhall lo de la uds - JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: le pregunto mañana que quedamos en hablar, se fue a dormir
<SergioMeneses> aaa ok
<SergioMeneses> vale
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es que lo quiere para hacer un Q&A del app developer week
<SergioMeneses> mañana si ando por hay me les uno a la conversacion entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> oook!
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque posiblemente sea por pm
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pm?
<JoseeAntonioR> private message
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> iba a decir personal message
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> parecido :P
<SergioMeneses> si
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: todo bien?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: si partes una vez mas en 2 minutos, habra un forwardban a ##fix_your_connection
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^^^^
<viperhoot> que raro anda la conexión aquí
<JoseeAntonioR> y ese fue un "/quit Chao"
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: raro, le mando el quit
<viperhoot> no le mando quise decir
<viperhoot> ya no pasa no ?
<JoseeAntonioR> pong
<JoseeAntonioR> no, pero me mandaste tres CTCPs
<viperhoot> ya se que pasa :P
<JoseeAntonioR> un ping, un version y un time
<viperhoot> listo, ya debe estar solucionado
<viperhoot> un problema con el firewall aquí
<viperhoot> o eso creo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: por si te quieres reir un rato: http://guaya.gioscix.com/?p=234
<viperhoot> Lo encontré sin querer queriendo, para pasar la noche
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana lo escucho
<viperhoot> hehe ok
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: dime
<SergioMeneses> don viperhoot
<SergioMeneses> como va todo?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hola hola
<viperhoot> bien felizmente :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, cuando vuelve?
<viperhoot> ya se concreto el trabajo por el que viajé
<viperhoot> de aquí sólo me queda pasear 3 días y de ahi de vuelta
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: viste el ubuntu-on-air ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<SergioMeneses> aunque a pedazos
<SergioMeneses> pues andaba trabajando
<SergioMeneses> pero estuvo muy bueno
<viperhoot> sería interesante realizar algo así entre LoCos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, claro... para el classroom en español
<SergioMeneses> o mas
<SergioMeneses> es muy buena idea
<viperhoot> fácil haríamos un piloto a ver que tal
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si claro...
<SergioMeneses> hay que mirar que se hace
<SergioMeneses> porque no una udw en español con ese sistema
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hoy vi que hubo actividad en classroom_es
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<SergioMeneses> de la escuela de motus
<viperhoot> me enteré con las justas
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> yo no pude estar
<SergioMeneses> :S
<viperhoot> con las justas quise decir al final jajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, aaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> justas = justo a tiempo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, oiga nos trae algo de alla
<SergioMeneses> un tigre o algo asi
<viperhoot> jajajajaj
<viperhoot> lo único que llamaría diferente es que hay gatos gatos everywhere
<viperhoot> pero no tan grandes :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja el gato es parte de la comida
<SergioMeneses> asi que mire bien que le hacen pasar como pollo o carne
 * SergioMeneses runs
<viperhoot> jajajaaj, arroz, papas, sopas y verduras básicamente
<SergioMeneses> bueno por lo que le entendi entonces nos va a traer un gato de alla...
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: jajaja llevaré algunos souvenirsh, sobreros vietnamitas sobre todo
<viperhoot> si aceptan el uds te entrego por ahí ;)
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: btw, sabes cómo van con eso?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pues andamos postulandonos
<SergioMeneses> ya pediste el sponsorship?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ↑↑↑
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, hace un par de días.
<viperhoot> tengo mis dudas sobre la documentación para ingresar a tierras danesas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ok... jeje todos las tenemos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, toca asesorarnos bien
<SergioMeneses> porque nunca he ido tan lejos
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: es que aquí no hay embajada de dinamarca :S
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> en lima no hay?
<SergioMeneses> ni consulado?
<viperhoot> y para vietnam se vino directo desde usa/china
<viperhoot> ya llegando averiguaré
<viperhoot> seguro que JoseeAntonioR tiene algo  de info ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pues si
<SergioMeneses> sino avergiuar en la de España
<SergioMeneses> alla deben dar informacion
<SergioMeneses> o hacer el contacto
<viperhoot> me imagino que se tendrá que pasar por españa no?
<viperhoot> bueno, ya se verá, por ahora a mi me toca dormir :P
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos luego !
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es en Finlandia, me acaban de decir
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y el CD Pack ya esta en camino
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: tu por ahi sabras quien hizo el diseño de pictogramas para la pared de Canonical? (me refiero al diseño entero, no cada pictograma, porque eso si lo tengo)
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: ah no, para mi q contrataron a alguien
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> me quiero jalar el diseño para mi pared
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, saludos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que es en finlandia
<SergioMeneses> ?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: o/
 * SergioMeneses en el trabajo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: lo de la visa
 * JoseeAntonioR esta de vacaciones
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: visa para que?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, osea sacar la visa de finlandia?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: dinamarca
<SergioMeneses>  /o|
<JoseeAntonioR> es visa Schegen
<SergioMeneses> de eso si no se si hay aca en co
<JoseeAntonioR> con eso te dejan entrar a todo el territorio Schegen
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: sabras tu, con tu experiencia, como es lo de la visa a Europa?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: si dame un sec
<roaksoax> on the phone
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vale
<SergioMeneses> ando anotando aqui en un edit
 * SergioMeneses copia a toda prisa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax anda en reunion sino estoy mal
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nah, la canonipeople siempre esta en el telefono, o en un G+ hangout
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: OK, tu primer pais de entrada es dinamarca, entonces necesitas pedir en el consulado de dinamarca
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: si digamos viajas por espana, entonces necesitas pedir en la embajada/consulado de espana
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: consulado de dinamarca me dijo Finlandia, voy por ahi? D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: si ellos te dicen eso, entonces asi ser alol
<roaksoax> yo tb tengoq empezar a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<roaksoax> aqui en usa es mas facil porque yo solo mando mis papeles por correo y lkisto
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, tengo entendido que al hacer ytrasbordo en España te toca tener esa visa tambien
<SergioMeneses> es correcto?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: bah, yo llame y ya estaba cerrado D:
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: mi pais de entrada seria España o Francia, o uno de esos donde se hace escala, y luego a Dinamarca, donde me quedaria 5 o 6 dias
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: si tu primer pais de entrada es espana, entonces tienes que sacar la visa ahi
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aqui en co fijo es en españa la entrada
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver a ver, dejame llamar a la embajada de españa a ver si consig que me den mas info
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hagale
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, si atienden
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<JoseeAntonioR> y no contestan el telefono :(
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero fijo es la de España
<SergioMeneses> porque todos hacen transbordo a Iberia
<SergioMeneses> si o no roaksoax
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en el caso del peru, es Madrid
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hacen la escala en madrid?
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entonces toca sacar la visa de España
<JoseeAntonioR> pareciera
<roaksoax> si creo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax ahora averiguar si con esa visa se puede llegar hasta dinamarca
<SergioMeneses> o bueno con el permiso ese de la union europea
<SergioMeneses> ....bueno salgo a almorzar nos hablamos al rato roaksoax y JoseeAntonioR andamos en contacto.
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! nos vemos!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, 404
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, digame... hay le respondo :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como es lo del reapproval pack?
<SergioMeneses> ando disque "trabajando" pero en realidad ando haciendo unas cosas de la comunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> a JoseeAntonioR no le han dicho nada
<SergioMeneses> no le llego?
<JoseeAntonioR> reapproval? noooo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no disque le habia llegado ya algo?
<JoseeAntonioR> me llego conference, el de los lanyards, pines, stickers y polos
<JoseeAntonioR> y gorros (que reemplazaron por polos)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso es...
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ah?
<SergioMeneses> no venia un mantel o algo asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nonono, me tenian que llegar 3 paquetes
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el primero: conference pack, 55 lanyards, 25 stickers, 25 pines, y 4 polos
<SergioMeneses> porque 3?
<SergioMeneses> son solo dos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: espere
<SergioMeneses> el conference pack y el de cds
<JoseeAntonioR> el conference pack lo pedi yo, como team contact
<JoseeAntonioR> el de cds, tambien lo pedi como team contact, que vienen 250 desktop 50 server
<JoseeAntonioR> y el tercero, el reapproval, que es el banner y el mantel
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero como iba ud a pedir un conference con camisas y demas si uds no estaban aprovados?
<SergioMeneses> aprobados
<SergioMeneses> les asignan es un conference tipoB
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso lo pedi cuando estabamos aprobados, un tipo A
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y llego primero!!!
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> eso si es raro
<SergioMeneses> demasiado
<JoseeAntonioR> lo pedi al dia siguiente de la aprobacion :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, envie un email a la lista del LC preguntando por el material... porque no valla a ser que le enviaron el q ud pidio y lo pasaron como el de aprobacion
<SergioMeneses> .... JoseeAntonioR ↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> loco council o loco contacts?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, loco council
<SergioMeneses> loco contacts no tiene nada que ver :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> decia porque Michelle deberia estar en loco contacts
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, le diria q le de un pm a laura pero es mejor que lo envie a la lista, ya que ella anda super ocupada estas semanas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no no... Laura le ayuda
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> correccion: laura siempre anda ocupada :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro.. pero con tiempo disponible entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> asi como yo ando "trabajando"
 * SergioMeneses mira alrededor
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, no sabia que existia #u-locoteams!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en un momentico mando el mail, quiero ver si hacemos un reapproval party por aqui :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso q es?
<SergioMeneses> reapproval party?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> la gente quiere celebrar que estamos reaprobados
<SergioMeneses> aaa q bueno
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y laura esta disponible :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora mismo mando el mail
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<SergioMeneses> dale
<JoseeAntonioR> ando hablando con Laura por pm
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tenia que mandar yo el mail a shippit pidiendo las cosas -.-
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi le respondo a Michelle
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<SergioMeneses> vale
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> mmm JoseeAntonioR laura como q de fue a dormir
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lo mas probable, 10:10 pm para ella
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya le comento mañana entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> que paso??
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cosas del LC :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno ya se que tengo q sacar un par de papeles antes para la visa
<SergioMeneses> o bueno q me los piden aca para ese tramite
<JoseeAntonioR> ya averiguo usted?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si aca...
<SergioMeneses> pues el pasaporte
<SergioMeneses> la visa
<SergioMeneses> para la visa me exigen el pasado judicial
<SergioMeneses> y el motivo del viaje
<SergioMeneses> para eso es indispensable la carta de la uds
<JoseeAntonioR> eso va con el invitation letter
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<SergioMeneses> asi el tramite es muchisisisimo mas rapido
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero aqui me dijeron que si tenia que sacar la visa de españa
<SergioMeneses> que hay si no hay de otra
<SergioMeneses> por lo del trasbordo en españa
<JoseeAntonioR> oh bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> siempre es bueno saber :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> claro nos toca esperar por la carta de la uds
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias, m4v
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: el update no fué como lo planeé :P tuve que revertirlo.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: oops, pero bueno, todo de vuelta a la normalidad
<JoseeAntonioR> si quieres hacer pruebas, tengo un bot con supybot corriendo
<m4v> Tengo boy para probar, solo que no pensé que iba a salir mal.
<m4v> bot*
<SergioMeneses> listo volvi del trabajo JoseeAntonioR roaksoax
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-01
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey hey
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aqui mirando algo de testing
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<SergioMeneses> por hay tambien me escribieron ellos al email
 * SergioMeneses solia ser tester aficionado
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> yo nunca he estado en testing
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lo invito... es bastante bueno
<SergioMeneses> y es la forma mas sencilla de participar
<SergioMeneses> despues de traducciones
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, traducciones es complicado
<JoseeAntonioR> en rosetta lo es
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> como van las vacaciones?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola ;)
<viperhoot> oficialmente se termina todo hoy a las 4pm
<viperhoot> tendré 3 días para pasear :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> solo 7 horas mas
<JoseeAntonioR> te importaria un PM?
<viperhoot> manda, aún estoy en cama :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no ni tanto
<SergioMeneses> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, saludos
<SergioMeneses> ya tienen empacados los gatos que nos va a traer?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: jajajaaj
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> a ver si me atrapo uno y termino intacto
 * JoseeAntonioR quiere una tortuga
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> dinner ready!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping
<viperhoot> :P
 * viperhoot avisa que el señor stallman estará paseándose por lima en agosto
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<JoseeAntonioR> quien dice?!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: http://voip2.voip.net.pe/pipermail/linux-plug/2012-July/005419.html
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
 * JoseeAntonioR quiere ir
<JoseeAntonioR> como u-pe
<viperhoot> se paseará por medio perú por lo visto
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> si pues
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, neh eso para q
<SergioMeneses> ese tipo es de lo peor q he conocido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ni se le ocurra
<SergioMeneses> es tan capas que le pega severo regaño
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> aún no lo he visto nunca
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR les recomiendo que si van vallan en silencio
<SergioMeneses> no le hablen de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ni de linux
<SergioMeneses> mucho menos lleven camisas o gorras similares
<SergioMeneses> y eso si no le pregunten de eso
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: me imaginaba que ubuntu no le caería precisamente bien
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces mejor ni voy
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR roaksoax les comparto
<SergioMeneses> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-July/029684.html
<SergioMeneses> no es nada personal
<SergioMeneses> solo que el se mete con mi comunidad y con mis amigos
<SergioMeneses> entonces prefiero mantener distancia
<SergioMeneses> lean todo ese hilo
<SergioMeneses> y me daran la razon
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: tengo una consulta, cómo hace ubuntu-co para financiarse?
<viperhoot> sigo, por ejemplo para organizar eventos, algunos pagos que tengan que hacer
<viperhoot> es estrictamente voluntario ?
<viperhoot> o se financian de alguna manera?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si le digo ud corre peligro
 * SergioMeneses bromea
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> lo que pasa es que ahora mismo estamos algo cortos de dinero para asumir unas cosas
<viperhoot> y estamos planeando ideas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, nosotros en los eventos repartimos material solicitando donaciones
<SergioMeneses> y pues algunos gastos los asumimos entre todos los miembros
<SergioMeneses> como son hacer pendones y demas
<SergioMeneses> cosas hechas en colombia
<viperhoot> eso de material solicitando donaciones es buena idea
<SergioMeneses> incluso tenemos un amigo que nos apoya economicamente y nosotros le ayudamos con publicidad
<SergioMeneses> y recomendaciones
<SergioMeneses> ese siempre es un tema complejo... el dinero
<JoseeAntonioR> si!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ya veo, por lo menos ya sacamos un par de ideas de ahi, el dinero necesario :/
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: http://blog.mapologo.org.ve/2011/09/02/tr0n-y-su-forma-de-hacer-comunidad/ me he reído un poco leyendo esto, cada cosa que pasa.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, esos trolles venezolanos
<SergioMeneses> eso hubo un problema hace un par de años con esa gente
<SergioMeneses> aqui en latinoamerica todos los LoCos apoyamos a los compañeros de ubuntu-ve
<SergioMeneses> y a efrain valles
<viperhoot> aquí no he visto esas cosas, que yo sepa
<viperhoot> puristas los hay, pero radicales, no me suenan
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ojala :D
<viperhoot> problemon que se armó en ubuntu-ve
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si eso fue monumental
<JoseeAntonioR> que, acaso no tienen guidelines o codigo de conducta?
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece pesimo lo que paso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso pasa cuando hay dinero de por medio
<SergioMeneses> los del cnsl de ve se creen los dueñs del mundo
<SergioMeneses> eso ralla con las politicas de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> en ese caso ubuntu-ve
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<JoseeAntonioR> es terrible como todo se puede tumbar en un segundo por discrepancias sin sentid
<viperhoot> amigos, los dejo por ahora
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, nos vemos!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, estamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> q descanse
<viperhoot> a ver sombreros y a la bahia halong por la noche ^^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ellos son los del problema.. ubuntu-ve sigue trabajando como siempre
<SergioMeneses> :D
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, nos trae uno!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pero de todos modos, crean conflictos innecesarios
 * JoseeAntonioR esta en contra de eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el problema no fue ubuntu-ve
<SergioMeneses> fueron los del cnsl
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: claro claro, pero digo, los del cnsl les crean problemas a u-ve por gusto
<JoseeAntonioR> los molestan sin sentido
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> no es molestia es una ofensa!!!
<SergioMeneses> menos mal eso no fue aqui
<SergioMeneses> yo me habria puesto a pelear
<SergioMeneses> "literalmente·
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/19905/testcases/1309/results
<JoseeAntonioR> no parece tan dificil
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy pensando si hacerlo en una vm
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<SergioMeneses> aunque el contexto de este formulario nuevo es algo confuso
<SergioMeneses> o no le veo mucha operabilidad
<SergioMeneses> es como para acceder mejor a la información de los bugs
<SergioMeneses> supongo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sabra de algun vps gratuito? :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no :S
<SergioMeneses> de hecho voy a adquirir un servicio con unos amigos
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR no quiere pagar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pues mire a ver si hay opciones gratis
<SergioMeneses> pero la verdad no conozco ninguna para recoomendarle
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, gracias igual
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en cuanto a lo testear use el testdrive
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<SergioMeneses> para lo de testear
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ↑↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> testdrive?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yo me meteria a hacer lo del amazon ec2 pero no tengo tarjeta con un dolar al momento :P
<JoseeAntonioR> es gratis por un año
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si eso mismo voy a hacer :D
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo tarjeta
<SergioMeneses> pero tengo q actualizarle los papeles
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> por eso no me he metido
<JoseeAntonioR> no importa si es de debito
<SergioMeneses> apenas pueda le hacemos
<JoseeAntonioR> tenga en cuenta los limites, siempre
<JoseeAntonioR> si no le cobran
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje eso si xD
<SergioMeneses> pero podemos realizar sesiones de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> y pues armar hangouts
<SergioMeneses> cosas por el estilo
<SergioMeneses> el dinero no es un limite
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<SergioMeneses> acerca del testdrive
<SergioMeneses> es bastante bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: oh! se ve interesante
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seee
<SergioMeneses> bueno me voy
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nos hablamos luego
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, nos vemos!
<roaksoax> JoseBot: You have to apply for the Schengen visa at the Embassy/Consulate of your MAIN destination. If your intention is to travel to several Schengen countries without having a MAIN destination, you must apply for the Schengen visa at the Embassy/Consulate of the point of entry into Schengen.
<JoseBot> roaksoax: Error: "You" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, mandale un privado /msg
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: buena idea, me pregunto si Jose leera los providos del bot
<roaksoax> lol
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ni idea
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, pero entonces segun su mensaje no es necesario la visa española?
<SergioMeneses> ya q el destino principal pues no es España?
<roaksoax> exactamente
<roaksoax> es lo que aacabo de leer en la pagina dle consulado de dinamarca en USA
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, pero el problema es si aplica a los q tienen visa americana ya
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: nah, osea, tienen que aplicar desde Peru
<roaksoax> en el consuladode dinamarca
<roaksoax> pero si ese consulado dice que saquen la viswa en otro consulado, entonces tineen que ser asi
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, aaa vale
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ya viste la nueva plataforma de bugs?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: nope, cual?
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<SergioMeneses> yo ya puse la primera falla :S http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/19905/testcases
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: ahh es el ISO testing
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, se
<roaksoax> si pero esa es antigua
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, si?
<SergioMeneses> ahora sacaron un video y todo
<SergioMeneses> como un screencats
<roaksoax> a suave
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: You have to apply for the Schengen visa at the Embassy/Consulate of your MAIN destination. If your intention is to travel to several Schengen countries without having a MAIN destination, you must apply for the Schengen visa at the Embassy/Consulate of the point of entry into Schengen.
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> pareciera que mi ZNC esta que falla
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: entonces, aplico por dinamarca, que me mando a finlandia?
<JoseAntonioR> parece que mi ZNC esta que falla D:
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: si
<JoseAntonioR> que tal lag, 7s!
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: genial, gracias :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si eso era lo q andabamos mirando con roaksoax
<SergioMeneses> al parecer como tu destino principal no es españa
<SergioMeneses> debes aplicar por finlandia
<JoseeAntonioR> al fin, ya no tengo lag
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no me acordaba q era lo del otro onair ahora
<SergioMeneses> pero tengo q salir a comer... a ver si alcanzo a llegar a ver algo
<JoseeAntonioR> si, eso es mas de developer week
<JoseeAntonioR> salio de ultimo momento
<JoseeAntonioR> es michael hall respondiendo algunas preguntas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si es batsante bueno
<SergioMeneses> asi debe ser :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno salgo a almorzar a ver si alcanzo a llegar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos
<SergioMeneses> llegue temprano hoy de la oficina
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien! justo acabo de leer el post de Jono
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cual?
<SergioMeneses> link
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/08/01/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-4/
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy haciendo el fridge post
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hasta el 17 es el deadline /o\
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<SergioMeneses> pense q era antes
<SergioMeneses> bueno supongo que ya estan procesando las q van llegando
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, es normal que no sepa que ponerle a nuestro reapproval
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: copie el de ubuntu-eg como template :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2012
<SergioMeneses> tengo que cuadrar lo del proyecto de redes mesh q ya nos pasaron el informe para incluirlo
<JoseeAntonioR> esta escribiendo las fechas en español :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja si
<SergioMeneses> el fin de semana se traduce eso lo andamos construyendo entre todos
<SergioMeneses> hay unas partes en ingles y otras en español
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, necesito un favor suyo
<JoseeAntonioR> digame
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR,  se puede mover el logo y dejarlo al lado de la tabla de informacion general en esta wiki
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2012
<SergioMeneses> ??????
<JoseeAntonioR> veamos
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, firefox se puso lento
 * JoseeAntonioR esta subiendo un video de 3gb a youtube
<JoseeAntonioR> lamentablemente, no es HTML, no le veo forma :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<SergioMeneses> espero que sea educativo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lo unico seria como una tabla
<SergioMeneses> es lo q andaba pensando
<JoseeAntonioR> :p
<JoseeAntonioR> no se puede, porque una fila se haria super ancha
<JoseeAntonioR> tendria que tenerse dos columnas, pero como no es html
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax
<SergioMeneses> HTML-like Options for Tables
<JoseeAntonioR> let's see
<JoseeAntonioR> si, es el comun
<JoseeAntonioR> es casi html, solo que con otros codigos
<JoseeAntonioR> y con menos cosas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, correcto
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ya lo hice pero ando cuadrandole algo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2012
<JoseeAntonioR> aah, ya vi lo que puso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si quedo rebien
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, sabes como cambiar la resolucion a las imagenes ?
<SergioMeneses> cambiarles el tamaño digo
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm si por ahi lo use
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que al final hay que ponerle %200px
<JoseeAntonioR> algo asi era
<JoseeAntonioR> ya me olvide
 * JoseeAntonioR no usa la wiki hace mucho
<SergioMeneses> ya lo encontre
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnLinking
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> ty
<SergioMeneses> guarda esos enlaces
<SergioMeneses> siempre son utiles
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo dele f5 ya acomode las fotos
<JoseeAntonioR> veamos
<SergioMeneses> toca mirar lo de las redes sociales
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: un favor, se puede conectar a joseeantonior.com
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por la web funciona
<SergioMeneses> necesita algo?
<JoseeAntonioR> y por ssh en puerto 443?
<JoseeAntonioR> es que he cambiado el routing de mis puertos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si no, puede entrar a http://joseeantonior.com:3000 ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como es el usuario?
<SergioMeneses> el xxxx@dominio
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> o la ip real
<JoseeAntonioR> pruebe con test@joseeantonior.com
 * JoseeAntonioR .com ya es mio, muahahahaha!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, con el puerto 443 se queda pausado
<JoseeAntonioR> si, demora :P
<SergioMeneses> ssh -p 443 test@joseeantonior.com
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> dejeme voy a comer algo y mientras que loguee xD
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-02
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, timeput
<SergioMeneses> timeout
<SergioMeneses> y al :3000 no puedo entrar
<JoseeAntonioR> http://joseeantonior.com:3000/
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo
<SergioMeneses> pero se demora una eternidad
<SergioMeneses> tiene algo de freenode
<JoseeAntonioR> genial! gracias!
<JoseeAntonioR> si, se me habia caido la conexion
<SergioMeneses> vale
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se murio chanserv?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se cayo
<JoseeAntonioR> en un momento se levanta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje
<JoseeAntonioR> por si acaso, son todos los servicios
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: por suerte, en ubuntu-pe tenemos a josebot
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y puedo hacer esto:
<JoseeAntonioR> @op JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> y erm parece que no funciona D:
<SergioMeneses> :OOOO
<SergioMeneses> bueno volvio ChanServ
<JoseeAntonioR> y tengo un lag terrible
<JoseeAntonioR> YAY
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR voy saliendo
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ok, nos vemos!
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: available?
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: we need someone to give a quick intro about ubottu
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: nvm
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-03
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: super noticias
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<SergioMeneses> q pena la demora ando en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: acaban de llegar los cds a la puerta de mi casa, dos dias despues, no page ni un centavo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<SergioMeneses> yo le dije que era algo demorado
<SergioMeneses> tramites de cada pais
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: dos dias despues de que Michelle me dijo que los habia mandado :P
<JoseeAntonioR> 150+75
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> dale no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ando pensando que se demoran demasiado en tramitar lo de la uds
<SergioMeneses> casi un mes :P
<JoseeAntonioR> por eso le decia
<JoseeAntonioR> si quiere llamar a Canonical, me avisa por PM
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que por ahi tengo unos truquillos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, paso a pm
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl roaksoax uds juegan urban terror?
<SergioMeneses> m4v, ↑↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola, nope
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmmm a ver si los invitabamos el fin de semana a una partida
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yo soy un adicto al PS3
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :P
<SergioMeneses> aprenda a jugar urban
<SergioMeneses> y hacemos torneitos colombia vs peru
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> en el proyecto de juegos ya montamos otro server estable
<SergioMeneses> para el team
<SergioMeneses> los sysadmin de uco los mantienen en las empresas donde trabajan xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> solo que no pueden funcionar 24/7
 * SergioMeneses mira alrededor 
<SergioMeneses> salgo por el almuerzo! estamos hablando
<m4v> SergioMeneses: algo, nose que ping tendría pero puedo jugar.
<SergioMeneses> m4v, eso eso...
 * m4v afk
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl roaksoax m4v http://ubuntu-co.com/proyectos/jugadores/
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo nunca me meti a jugar online, a menos que sea miniclip
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :S
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-04
<M1L0> Buenas
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: hola hola!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: que tal?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: todo muy bien, de vacaciones, como estan las cosas por alla?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: recomiendo usar server password para identificarse, todavia sale la IP
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: No tan bien como qusiera, problemas de salud de mi bebe, la semana pasada fue todo un correteo, su primera gripe y le agarro fuerte
<M1L0> hasta la clinica paramos con el bebe con fiebre
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> pero esta mejor, supongo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<M1L0> y ayer a mi padre lo tuvimos que ingresar por emergencia, en este momento lo estan operando y no hay muchas garantias de que salga, por su edad y su enfermedad...
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: mucha suerte con todo
<M1L0> y en caso saliera de la operacion, no le dan mucho tiempo de vida...
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: XChat>Network List>FreeNode>Edit>Server password (es su password de NickServ)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como asi?
<M1L0> se me complico todito hermano... todito
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok reinicio la app me dice si funciona
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: veras que por ahi las cosas se ponen mejor, no hay por que preocuparse
<JoseeAntonioR> hay que pensar en positivo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: mejor ;)
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: gracias por ese apoyo, solo queda esperar...
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: por ahora solo queda esperar que todo salga bien, nuevamente suerte en todo
<M1L0> gracias bro.
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: ya llene el excel que enviaste con la info de loq ue esta en mi poder...
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: genial, muchisimas gracias
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: no hay problema, creoq ue me siento muy parte del grupo, ais que saben que conmigo en lo que pueda los apoyare...
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
 * JoseeAntonioR ya recibio el 90% del material
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aun nada?
<SergioMeneses> que le falta?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el banner y el mantel
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa ok
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Michelle ya lo pidio, esperemos que, si tenemos suerte, llegue mañana o la proxima semana
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> ud sabe que cualquier cosa me avisa
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: mas bien, hablo con nomada?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> pero es algo interno de ellos
<SergioMeneses> pero igual les asesore
<SergioMeneses> quedamos de estar en contacto
<m4v> SergioMeneses: avisame cuando juegen, estoy medio afk y boteando a windows así que capaz que no lo veo.
<SergioMeneses> m4v, dale no hay lio...
<SergioMeneses> andamos mirando eso
<m4v> ok
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<viperhoot> ya estoy en tus tierras, aunque no puedo conectarme tan seguido como quisiera, cualquier cosa me avisas por mail
<viperhoot> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, dejele un pm que lo veo como afk
<SergioMeneses> bueno salgo a descansar
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> i'm here
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me parece o estas de webchat?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-05
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: si, no tengo una maquina propia aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> webchat rules cuando no tienes pc tuya
<viperhoot> mi hermano que me auspicia nomás
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hehehe su
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> que frio que hace en tus tierras :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: coordina con xander a ver si podemos hacer una reuna y me avisas
<viperhoot> estare algunos días aun
<JoseeAntonioR> si, me dijo que si, en miraflores
<viperhoot> ya bacan
<viperhoot> me mandas un correo y trato de verlo a la brevedad ;)
<viperhoot> ya fugo
<viperhoot> lonchesito time aqui
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: si alguno de estos dias vas por la embajada española me pasas el dato porfa, quiero aprovechar que estoy aqui para ver algo del papeleo que requieren
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: es en Finlandia
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ? cómo asi ?
<JoseeAntonioR> llame a Dinamarca y me dijeron que es en Finlandia
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax me lo confimo
<viperhoot> ala si ?
<viperhoot> pero el viaje se hace de paso por españa cierto ?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: fugo, ya lo conversaremos luego
<viperhoot> saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, hablamos
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey hey, alguna sugerencia de lugar donde nos dejen entrar con una caja?
<nxvl> cualquier sitio
<nxvl> un starbucks puede ser
<nxvl> pero en general a cualquier sitio te dejan entrar con una caja
<nxvl> mientras tengas la actitud correct
<nxvl> si entras pidiendo permiso y preguntando si puedes te van a decir q no
<nxvl> :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien :)
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: entonces como hago? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: la caja es un poco mas grande que las de 6 vinos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por hay lo andaba buscando dante
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, logre hablar co el
<JoseeAntonioR> con*
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok...
<SergioMeneses> y que andan haciendo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yo, nada :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: justo por ahi acabo de terminar un post en Taringa, que me encontre unos descuentos en GoDaddy
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> en serio?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam!
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<JoseeAntonioR> :O lo borraron
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * SergioMeneses revisando...
<SergioMeneses> cierto que tengo que terminar el reaprobal :S
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cuando quiera probar el nuevo freenode Group Management System, me avisa para darle instrucciones
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy a ponerme a hacer unos charts con gimp
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, suena excelente!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tipo ubuntu-eg?
 * SergioMeneses mira el gimp
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no solo para la reaprobal.. necesitamos tener eso claro en la comunidad general
<SergioMeneses> si algo asi
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aunque nosotros tenemos una conformación diferente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que tal las imagenes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2012
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pero no deberia ser en ingles?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seeee
<SergioMeneses> paso a paso
<SergioMeneses> step by step
<SergioMeneses> hay tengo los originales
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entre semana empiezo la traduccion
<JoseeAntonioR> listo :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me retiro dejando a uco reaprobado
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece bien
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos, un gran trabajo hasta el momento
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si... si embargo hay cosas que me hubiera gustado hacer y no alcance
<JoseeAntonioR> pues deje el legado y la tarea a alguien'
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me voy a dormir que descanses
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: he creado un google doc paara que cada persona ponga lo que tenga de material una vez repartido
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, a la proxima le doy un forwardban!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hehehe disculpa, he dejado el webirc abierto
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: no puedo estar en irc constantemente, por lo menos hasta la proxima semana
<viperhoot> olvidé que lo dejé abierto
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: me parece buena idea, disculpa que no puedo estar mucho tiempo, en la noche más seguro que me quedo de largo, ya nos leemos ,)
<viperhoot> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> si, claro, no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: oe, tan fallada es tu conexion
<JoseeAntonioR> mejor ;)
<nxvl> jajaja
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> es q cierro y abro la laptop
<nxvl> es un tema del suspend, no de la conexion
<JoseeAntonioR> ah rayos
<JoseeAntonioR> por eso, yo uso znc
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-02
<jose> kubot: ping
<kubot> pong
<jose> kubot: latency
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'latency'.
<jose> :(
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-03
<jose> @topic 2 www.ubuntu.pe
<JoseBot> jose: (topic [<channel>]) -- Returns the topic for <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<jose> @op
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || ubuntu.pe || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Si quieres información de cómo conseguir mercancía, escribe a jose@ubuntu.com
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || ubuntu.pe || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || No te desesperes si no respondemos, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Deseas mercancía? Escribe a jose@ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-04
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/ de años jajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si... el trabajo estaba pesado y quite el internet porque siempre me dormia en la oficina xD
<viperhoot> pues básicamente me ha pasado lo mismo, me he mudado al fin del mundo, a una zona de mi ciudad donde no existía buena cobertura de internet
<viperhoot> pero ya todo en orden :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si... aqui ya todo a normalidad
<viperhoot> que tal, que novedades por ufo ?
<viperhoot> u-co ?
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> ufo
<SergioMeneses> bien bie
<SergioMeneses> andamos con lo de la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> proximo año en Colombia
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias reactivamos la lista de LP
<SergioMeneses> y a trabajar
<viperhoot> en serio ?
<viperhoot> genial !!!
<viperhoot> cómo así acordaron para hacerlo en Colombia ?
<jose> pasó porque nos descartaron a nosotros
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pues cuando organizamos la primera enn argentina... entre los organizadores dijimo: 1o argetina, luego uy, luego colombia y luego el team que quiera de los latinos
<SergioMeneses> a uds no los han descartado
<SergioMeneses> quien dijo eso?
<SergioMeneses> yo tenia pensado que el 2015 sera en pe
<viperhoot> yo estoy súper desinformado.
<jose> estaba bromeando :P
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> bueno, pues, SergioMeneses consiguenos auspiciadores para ir :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jose aqui andamos tramitando ciertos sponsors para cubrir hospedaje y alimentacion de los asistentes internacionales
<SergioMeneses> asi se les ayuda con los costos
<jose> yay
<SergioMeneses> y pues aumenta la probabilidad que vengan mas
<jose> si es que el precio no es muy alto o es nulo, probablemente vaya
<SergioMeneses> jose, les tocaría conseguir lo del viaje... de resto creo que podremos cubrilo
<jose> viperhoot: podemos conseguir un viaje en bus
<viperhoot> jose: cosa que estaría de lujo, para conocer toda la ruta
<jose> :P
<SergioMeneses> jose, viperhoot serian como dos dias creo en bus
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<jose> bueno, que se puede hacer
<SergioMeneses> pero si uds lo aguantan perfecto ;)
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: no es problema, yo tuve que vivir en un bus por 4 días
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, listo ;)
<viperhoot> cuado trabajé en un campamento minero, todo es cosa de tener energía eléctrica
<viperhoot> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros salgo... nos vemos luego
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
#ubuntu-pe 2014-08-02
<Arcmop> hola, buenas noches
<Arcmop> me comunicaba para comunicarles sobre una empresa que está usando el logo de Ubuntu
<Arcmop> pero con colores diferentes
<Arcmop> como ven en este enlace https://www.facebook.com/Ifodep
<Arcmop> mi inquietud es saber si esto es legal
<Arcmop> o si ha habiendo consentimiento por parte de los propietarios del logo
#ubuntu-pe 2018-08-01
<cjdp25> :thinking: aquí ya no hay nadie :C
